# Tropica vs. Seachem Trace



## dominator (Dec 26, 2006)

I have just started using a Sechem fert dosing chart but I have a question...

Which is better, the Tropica fertilizer or the Seachem trace?


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

I personally had slightly better results with Tropica but because of the price I switched to Seachem and really can't complain. If Tropica is within your budget go for it. If you decide to use Seachem then use Flourish not Seachem Trace Elements.


----------



## dominator (Dec 26, 2006)

If I plan to use the Tropica in place of the Seachem chemicals, which Seachem am I replacing with the Tropica....

Flourish
Flourish Excel
Flourish Phosphorus
Flourish Nitrogen
Flourish Trace
Flourish Iron
Flourish Potassium


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

You will be replacing Seachem Flourish.


----------

